# spring projects



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello all on SBF, what are you doing now that the snowblowers are all in hibernation? i'm going to rebuild the carb and i'm going to place an order for some new skids for the toro 826. i'm also rebuilding the master cylinder on my honda cb750f, almost done with it


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Just finishing up a simplicity 755 that i bought for 25 dollars. It just needed two belts, a carb float. and a cleaning. I have my Honda FRC 800 tiller apart to repaint.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Been working on mowers. Some to sell, others to add to my collection of stuff. Found a little Honda made back in 1980. It's a 17" with a 2.5 HP engine. Cute little thing. It did need a new handle, which I've gotten since I took that picture. Been working on 1961 Jacobsen rotary lately too. I want to get it in good running condition, and then do a restoration on it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Been working on mowers. Some to sell, others to add to my collection of stuff. Found a little Honda made back in 1980. It's a 17" with a 2.5 HP engine. Cute little thing. It did need a new handle, which I've gotten since I took that picture. Been working on 1961 Jacobsen rotary lately too. I want to get it in good running condition, and then do a restoration on it.


One of those little Honda mowers has been for sale locally for a while now.
HONDA HR17 SMALL GAS LAWNMOWER,STARTS 1ST PULL,GREAT PRICE


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

They're a pretty neat little mower. Auto choke, thing Honda calls Roto-stop (BBC) blade. You can pretty well squeeze it in anywhere because the whole thing is about 18" wide and only weighs a little more than 50 lbs. My Dad bought one new back in the day. I was lucky and only paid $10.00 each for these two little mowers.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Summer work*



detdrbuzzard said:


> hello all on SBF, what are you doing now that the snowblowers are all in hibernation? i'm going to rebuild the carb and i'm going to place an order for some new skids for the toro 826. i'm also rebuilding the master cylinder on my honda cb750f, almost done with it


I'm summerizing my machines, doing a little minor stuff. I'm also prototyping a means of splitting the auger and drive from a single cable to two, so each will have it's own control. Keeps slipping timewise because paying jobs come first, but I"m still on it.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I am hoarding snowblowers this summer! Waiting for next winter to make more sales. I think I may be up to 10 now. Just got a 824 toro and a newer Simplicity 860se which is super clean! Kinda odd driving around with a trailer full of snowblowers this time of year.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

here's a pic of my Simplicity 755 that i picked up for 25 dollars just a little white paint and a new carb float










Here is a before and after pic of my Honda FRC800 Rototiller that I just repainted

Before










After


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

he simplicity looks good and you did some very good work to the rototiller also carl


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

Disgustedly, I looked at my unused Ariens parked in the shed. 

I double checked that the tank was dry and removed the sparkplug so that I could give him a shot of oil, and a tug on the rope.

The sparkplug went back in to be ready for a busy year in winter 12/13.

QuickRick


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i haven't done anything with the snowblowers or lawn mowers but the motorcycles are keeping me buisy. i replaced the water pump and timing belts on the 1200 wing along with some electrical work and i've replaced the timing belts, rear shocks, and rear brakes on my 1500 wing


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my friend had a little accident on my 1200 wing so i'm replacing a few body parts, atleast the ones i can find


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now i have a blown head gasket to deal with


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Summer jobs*



detdrbuzzard said:


> now i have a blown head gasket to deal with


You're sounding like I feel at times: if I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck. Hope it's easy to fix, good luck.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> You're sounding like I feel at times: if I didn't have bad luck I'd have no luck. Hope it's easy to fix, good luck.


 my question is " whats next "


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Next*



detdrbuzzard said:


> my question is " whats next "


Flat Tire


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

At least the head gasket is pretty easy to get to on Wings. I've been noticing more 1200s around here lately. Maybe the 1500s and 1800s are a little too pricey. I know of the Wings I had, I miss the 1200 the most.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Flat Tire


 don't say that, hopefully i make it through this riding season on these tires but i will have to replace them next spring. bwdbrn1 i usuall ride my 1500 wing and have seen some good prices on 1500 wings but not so much for an 1800 wing


----------



## KerryAll (Oct 19, 2011)

*sumer work*

...always seems to be something to fix. Got a bad cable on my MTD blower...gotta get at it now, no I'm not out with the wrenches when the snow comes back!
...and cutting the lawn...oh, and working on a prototype cover for a walk-behind lawn mower (not sure if there's a market for them!).


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bad cable and one of the hooks that holds the string on the high wheel trimmer is broken off


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

KerryAll said:


> ...oh, and working on a prototype cover for a walk-behind lawn mower (not sure if there's a market for them!).


Are you working on a cover like those that attach to the handle bars of the walk behind snow blowers?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my end of summer projects 
tuneup the leaf blower
replace the carrier hub on the high wheel trimmer and replace the throttle cable
tuneup the yard vac
get the chainsaw running


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

got the carb on the leaf blower rebuilt, tuned up the yard vac, replaced the carrier hub on the high wheel trimmer. might not get to the chain saw until spring. ready to rebuild the carb on the toro 826 and order new hd skids. still enjoying the goldwing


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

projects this spring and summer
rebuild the arb on the ariens st270
replace the carb on my toro 6.5hp lawnmower
replace the wheels on the toro 521


----------



## Snowjob (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm taking advantage of the nice sunny days to overhaul the 1973 Ariens ST-724.

- Welded up some new skids.
- Made a new scraper bar.
- Replaced both wheel bushings.
- Pulled the head and cleaned up the valves, head and piston top.
- Replaced the drive belt.
- Gave the drivetrain assembly a good cleaning.
- Power washed all the salt and gave it a coat of car wax.
- Drained the gas.
- Changed the oil.
- Greased the auger shaft.
- Oiled anything that moves.

It's all ready for Season number 41....!!! 

Richie >>


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Carl B sweet 755...is that 755 sticker new or original???

I am going to summarize the 870..just bought CRC Engine Stor fogging oil and some blue Star Tron fuel enzyme stabilizer for next winter seeing as my blue Briggs and Stratton stabilizer is all but gone. Will run my engine a bit... drain the gas with syphon...then run it until fuel is gone out of carb. Spray may fogging oil toward the piston and then some towards the valves. Pull the engine over a couple of pulls and finish at TDC. Check augers with shear pins out and make sure they spin on shafts easily if not will address then... 870 is Summerized! Oil change and plug at start of next season.

Then will slowly restore 870 to her glory...Chute and wheels first!!! Anyone know which long chute will work on a stubby chute 870??? 1704161CSM????

Carl B awesome job on the Tiller...Looks brand new! 170


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Whoops.... meant summerize not summarize!!!! Although I did summarize how I am going to summerize the 870...haha.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Simplicity Solid,

The only thing not original on the 755 is the white paint on the engine and chute, everything is original. The 755 has now gone to a new owner for 375 dollars.

The Honda FRC800 is a great machine and gets used twice a year in the garden.

I recently picked up a very clean 1994 Craftsman 5/22 that was built in Canada for 20 dollars. It didn't run but only needed the choke plate in the carb replaced as the original one had fallen out so i made on out of some galvanized sheet metal. Replaced the plate and now it starts on the first pull and runs great. I will wait until October and sell it for a tidy profit.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Carl B, Wow nice turn around on the 755!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I will order new composite skids for my Snow blower this summer and I will touch up the paint so I can keep it looking like new. I really enjoyed using it this past winter now that I swapped out the engine for a Predator 212cc. We had the most snow this spring that we have had in 17 years and I wore out my skids for the first time ever since I needed to use my blower and it was a joy to use now that it starts with just one pull of the recoil. Despite good maintenance Amsoil synthetic oil and a new spark plug every year I used to have to go through a methodical ritual that took about 1/2 hour just to get the Tecumseh to start. My driveway has never been more snow free despite the 81 inches of snow we had this year. With the Tecumseh it was such a bear to start that I would often ignore little 1 to 2 inch snowfalls since they would not be worth all the trouble of starting the Tecumseh and I would get out the push shovel and that was faster than putzing with the Tecumseh just to start it. *Any one interested in the original 5hp Tecumseh that I have sitting on my garage floor I will sell it cheaply so PM me. Thanks.* Incidentally I have never had problems with Briggs & Stratton engines and I just used my Lawn mower with the Briggs 6.25 Torque on it for the first time this year and it started in one pull after pressing the primer button 4 to 5 times so I will enjoy my Biggs & Stratton powered lawn mower.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my high wheel trimmer became part of my spring projects when the throttle cable and that metal piece on the throtle cable became seperated. i managed to get the piece back on and jb weld it in place


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Summerizing my Tecumseh HM 80 today...Looking forward to many more years of service from the beast. 28 and counting......knock on wood!!!


----------



## YKT (Feb 23, 2013)

*Cleaned the snowblower for storage & noticed 2 nuts are missing?*

How often does that happen? 

The washers are STILL there rattling, but the NUTS are missing. 

When I replace them do they need to be tightened EVERY few months?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

YKT said:


> How often does that happen?
> 
> The washers are STILL there rattling, but the NUTS are missing.
> 
> When I replace them do they need to be tightened EVERY few months?


I have never had the nuts on any of my snow blower engines come loose. I would suspect that they were never properly tightened at the factory. If you are worried about them coming loose in the future you could use some locktite on them.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would replace them with nylon ringed lock nuts. Unlike locktite you can still remove them easily if needed


----------

